# want to study informatics or data science or information security



## ant_gamal (11 mo ago)

I am from Egypt. life and born in Aswan which is in the south of Egypt. I work as a Road engineer in government. I planning to get my second bachelor's in informatics or information security or data science in Portugal or another country in Europe according to budget and course content. My budget is 8000 euro yearly for academic fees and 1000 euro monthly for living. I am an INTP personality with a Visual personality that deals greatly with image data and relationships between things.
so any recommendation

until now maybe I go to NOVA IMS


----------

